# tune up



## Guest (Jul 29, 2002)

i need a online manual for an infinity G20 1996 engine. thanks guys


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Online manual doesn't exist.

Do you own the car? Are you aware there's supposed to be a service manual in the trunk behind a panel?


----------

